# [IPXcore] $1/month VPS is back in stock! 96MB RAM, 6GB Disk, 200GB Bandwidth.



## BlackoutIsHere (May 26, 2014)

IPXcore has undergone a large move in New York. Our East Coast location previously existed in ColoCrossing Buffalo, now we are much closer to New York City in a DuPont Fabros data center in Piscataway, New Jersey. This move allowed us to increase our power consumption and bandwidth throughput. The more notable benefits of the move are native IPv6 support and improved control over automated null-routing of DDoS attacks. Also now all virtual servers now have gigabit connectivity.

At this time our East Coast servers are fully functional. We have put the Budget Servers back in stock: $1/month 96MB RAM 32MB vSwap 6GB Disk 200GB Bandwidth.

If you need something more powerful we have put together a 40% recurring discount code that works on any premium VPS. The code is *40june2014*

PayPal, Amazon Simple Pay, and Credit Cards accepted.

*OpenVZ Virtual Servers*

*IronVZ*

Choice of New Jersey or California

*$1.49* USD Monthly

192MB RAM

32MB vSWAP

15GB DISK SPACE

300GB BANDWIDTH

*BronzeVZ*

Choice of New Jersey or California

*$2.39* USD Monthly

320MB RAM

64MB vSWAP

20GB DISK SPACE

500GB BANDWIDTH

*CopperVZ*

Choice of New Jersey or California

*$4.19* USD Monthly

512MB RAM

96MB vSWAP

35GB DISK SPACE

750GB BANDWIDTH

*SilverVZ*

Choice of New Jersey or California

*$5.99* USD Monthly

1024MB RAM

128MB vSWAP

50GB DISK SPACE

1000GB BANDWIDTH

*GoldVZ*

Choice of New Jersey or California

*$8.99* USD Monthly

1536MB RAM

256MB vSWAP

75GB DISK SPACE

1500GB BANDWIDTH

*OpenVZ Addons*


Extra IP Address = $1.50



16 Extra IP Addresses = $20



Add a Management Package for as low as $25/month.




*KVM Virtual Servers*

*IronKVM*

Choice of New Jersey or California

*$2.39* USD Monthly

192MB RAM

10GB DISK SPACE

300GB BANDWIDTH

*BronzeKVM*

Choice of New Jersey or California

*$3.89* USD Monthly

256MB RAM

15GB DISK SPACE

500GB BANDWIDTH

*CopperKVM*

Choice of New Jersey or California

*$5.99* USD Monthly

512MB RAM

20GB DISK SPACE

750GB BANDWIDTH

*SilverKVM*

Choice of New Jersey or California

*$8.99* USD Monthly

1024MB RAM

35GB DISK SPACE

1000GB BANDWIDTH

*GoldKVM*

Choice of New Jersey or California

*$11.99* USD Monthly

1536MB RAM

50GB DISK SPACE

1500GB BANDWIDTH

*KVM Addons*


Extra RAM = $2 per 128MB



Extra Disk = $0.10 per gigabyte



Extra Transfer = $0.011 per gigabyte



Extra IP Address = $1.50 per month



16 Extra IP Addresses = $20 per month



Windows ISOs = $8 per month



Add a Management Package for as low as $25 per month.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 27, 2014)

Test IP? 

Also what Datacenter is in California?


----------



## D. Strout (May 27, 2014)

...So do all of these VPSes come with native IPv6 by default? Including the $1/mo offer? If so, you should update your website to reflect that.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (May 27, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Test IP?
> 
> Also what Datacenter is in California?


Test IP on the way.

California is housed in the AIS Lightwave Data Center (LWDC)



D. Strout said:


> ...So do all of these VPSes come with native IPv6 by default? Including the $1/mo offer? If so, you should update your website to reflect that.


Yes, IPv6 for all! I will make a note to get the website updated.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 27, 2014)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> Test IP on the way.
> 
> California is housed in the AIS Lightwave Data Center (LWDC)
> 
> Yes, IPv6 for all! I will make a note to get the website updated.



Thanks dawg.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (May 27, 2014)

@HalfEatenPie

Test IPs

Choopa NJ: 162.218.232.4 

AIS San Diego: 216.240.161.162


----------

